# pdf reader for s40(6300) as good as adobe pdf 2.5



## MasterMinds (Oct 4, 2009)

hi,
is there any software available for nokia s40 phone as good as adobe pdf which is available for nokia s60. Which can warp text and remove the need of horizontal scrolling. Or any other way to read pdf only of text like novels.


----------



## panacea_amc (Oct 5, 2009)

google for tequilacat. its best for reading novels


----------



## MasterMinds (Oct 5, 2009)

ok i will try that thanks


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Oct 5, 2009)

link please


----------



## panacea_amc (Oct 6, 2009)

www.tequilacat.org


----------



## MasterMinds (Oct 6, 2009)

Error. Page cannot be displayed. Please contact service provider for more details.

this is the msg always comes when i try to open the link

i have tried this software its good but not to my expectations(adobe reader 2,5 is very good so i was expecting high but..)


----------



## panacea_amc (Oct 7, 2009)

i hav a java fone. i read novels dis way. u just need to adjust d settings. try doin it.


----------



## thewisecrab (Oct 7, 2009)

You could convert the PDF to doc (Google it) and then install ReadManiac on PC (it's on SourceForge), configure your phone, and you can then view the .doc on your phone through ReadManiac


----------



## MasterMinds (Oct 7, 2009)

will it add special chracters and images?


----------



## amitabhishek (Oct 7, 2009)

Try Wattpad.


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Oct 9, 2009)

panacea_amc said:


> www.tequilacat.org


Domain has expired.

I can't find download links ANYWHERE. If you already use it, can you please upload it to mediafire.com ?


----------



## panacea_amc (Oct 10, 2009)

MetalheadGautham said:


> Domain has expired.
> 
> I can't find download links ANYWHERE. If you already use it, can you please upload it to mediafire.com ?



Plz search tequilacat book reader in google


----------



## MasterMinds (Oct 10, 2009)

ok i tried tequilacat to make a novel's pdf readable on nokia 6300. 
first of all it wont recognize pdf files by deault, we have o install an additional plugin to do that, so i did that but in vain.
   i then converted pdf into txt but txt file wont contain images


----------



## amolwagh (Oct 16, 2009)

Hey guys tequilcat is available on getjar 

Here is the link Download


----------



## panacea_amc (Oct 16, 2009)

MasterMinds said:


> ok i tried tequilacat to make a novel's pdf readable on nokia 6300.
> first of all it wont recognize pdf files by deault, we have o install an additional plugin to do that, so i did that but in vain.
> i then converted pdf into txt but txt file wont contain images



if u want to insert images in d file, u have to convert d pdf to html file. tequila currently supports images in html files only.
plz ask ur querries to d developer of tequila at his email. he responds to all ur querries within 24 hrs.


----------

